# Austria, Downloads und 2005



## Telekomunikacja (1 Januar 2005)

Grüß Gott!

Erst einmal: Das Unwichtige: Weshalb heißt Österreich auf der *Eingangsseite von dialerschutz.de* eigentlich Austria? :gruebel:  



> Inhalt
> Home
> Aktuelles
> Grundlagen
> ...





Dann: Das Beschädigte: Folgende links unter *Downloads -> Software, Downloads, Musterbriefe* scheinen nicht mehr aktuell zu sein:

*Widerspruch bei Einwahl über nicht registrierten Dialer*
-> Man erhält kein *nichtregistriert.rtf*, sondern wird auf die Seite  *winload.de* zum Tool WINSWEEP 3.46 gelenkt.   

*Gesetz zur Bekämpfung des Missbrauchs von 0190er-/0900-er Nummern*
-> geht nicht  :cry: 

*Verhaltenskodex* der Freiwilligen Selbstkontrolle Telefonmehrwertdienste e.V.
-> geht nicht :cry: 

*Telekommunikations-Datenschutzverordnung*
-> geht nicht :cry: 

*Zweite Verordnung zur Änderung der TKV*
-> geht nicht :cry: 



Zum Schluss aber: Das Schöne: *Ein Frohes und gesundes neues Jahr 2005!*


----------



## sascha (1 Januar 2005)

Schon gesehen, sind dran. Danke aber trotzdem für den Hinweis.

Ach ja, Austria heisst so, weil Österreich" im früheren Layout nicht in die Navigationsleiste gepasst hat


----------



## Telekomunikacja (1 Januar 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> nicht in die Navigationsleiste gepasst hat



An was man alles denken muss...


----------



## Sunbringer (2 Januar 2005)

Hallo Telekomunikacja,

danke für den Hinweis! Der Link zur "nichtregistriert.rtf" wurde gefixt und die Links zu "Gesetz zur Bekämpfung des Missbrauchs von 0190er-/0900-er Nummern" und "Verhaltenskodex" aktualisiert, da diese Dokumente neue Webadressen bekommen haben.

Die Dokumente "Telekommunikations-Datenschutzverordnung" und "Zweite Verordnung zur Änderung der TKV" wurde vorerst heraus genommen, da diese anscheinend gar nicht mehr auf den Servern vorhanden sind.

Ein frohes neues Jahr wünscht euch allen
Jan


----------



## Telekomunikacja (19 April 2005)

*Kleiner technischer Hinweis*



			
				Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> Das Beschädigte



Grüß Gott!

Wieder einmal ein kleiner technischer Hinweis:

Klickt man auf der Eingangsseite von *dialerschutz.de* auf *Dialer* im Satz



> Hier finden Sie alles über *Dialer* und den Schutz vor Betrug und unseriösen Anbietern.



erscheint 



> *error 404: Datei nicht gefunden!*
> Das angegebene Dokument konnte auf diesem Server leider nicht gefunden werden.



Ich nehme an, dass der korrekte link also nicht *http://www.dialerschutz.de/grundlagen.php*, sondern *http://www.dialerschutz.de/grundlagen-dialerschutz.php* lauten müsste.


----------



## sascha (19 April 2005)

So muss er heißen, danke.


----------

